
What's Broken about Electron Development for Desktop Apps - burtonator
https://medium.com/getpolarized/electron-in-practice-building-a-desktop-application-with-web-standards-60f6fe1e0487
======
burtonator
Let me know what you guys think about this. I tried to keep a running log of
the main problems I had to prevent others from stumbling when building their
first Electron app.

